# My Gold Button for review.



## timloar (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello All,
This is my first post although I’ve logged on many times and have learned quit a lot of useful info thanks to a lot of the participants. I have finally made my second button, it weighs 450 grains and it was derived from connector pins that had plating done to Military Specs. I used the sulfuric electrolyte cell method then HCL/CL followed by dropping with SMB with The appropriate washes along the way. The light brown powder was the melted in a crucible with borax. I have the following pictures for review, please feel free to critique and evaluate.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Noxx (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice ''pipe''


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree....Nice tone,no discoloration,great finish,nice typical pipe.This button gets an A+ in my book!
Johnny


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd complain about something if there was need. 

Very well done. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## timloar (Mar 29, 2010)

Gentlemen,
My sincere thanks for all your input. This button is a result of the terrific information I have obtained from posts on this forum, from the Professionals that run and also contribute the vast detailed procedures. 

Sincerely, Tim L


----------

